# Post photos here for the 2017 calendar



## CosbyArt (Nov 20, 2016)

_Submitting photos is a two step process._

1. Email high resolution photos to  [email protected] . No watermarks, text or writing on any photographs (advertising). Include your forum username and the scientific name of the mantis in the email.

2. Upload copies of your entries here. These may be lower resolution of the image and may include watermarks, etc. For each photo, please include the scientific name of the mantis.

Please read the 2017 guidelines before submitting photos.

The deadline for photo submissions has been changed to December 4th, so please get your photos submitted.  

Thank you!


----------



## crabbypatty (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## crabbypatty (Nov 20, 2016)

Ok so I didn't know how to add text to the pictures but from the top is my Rhombodera Basalis, Sphodromantis Lineola, Sphodromantis Lineola, Phyllocrania Paradoxa, and Hierodula Venosa.


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 20, 2016)

crabbypatty said:


> Ok so I didn't know how to add text to the pictures but from the top is my Rhombodera Basalis, Sphodromantis Lineola, Sphodromantis Lineola, Phyllocrania Paradoxa, and Hierodula Venosa.


To do that you would have to use photo editing software like Photoshop, GIMP, or such on your computer and add a text layer. Or if your a iPhone user, then get a photo text app (the link shows free and paid apps).

Thanks for submitting to the calendar.


----------



## crabbypatty (Nov 20, 2016)

@CosbyArtthanks for the advice I'll use that next time, haha


----------



## papilio_ (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks again for the reminder Thomas!


----------



## papilio_ (Nov 21, 2016)

Hymenopus coronatus
Pseudocrebotra wahlbergii
Gongylus gongylodes


----------



## Orin (Nov 21, 2016)

Unusual ootheca


----------



## Zeiss (Nov 21, 2016)

I don't know if this will do (as it isn't the best of quality), but I have this old picture of my young Idolomantis diabolica.


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 22, 2016)

Glad to see more members are submitting photos; however, they need to be submitted to me via e-mail without watermarks for possible inclusion in the calendar (described in the first post above and the 2017 guidelines).  

1. Email high resolution photos to  [email protected] . No watermarks, text or writing on any photographs (advertising). Include your forum username and the scientific name of the mantis in the email.


----------



## papilio_ (Nov 22, 2016)

Yup, I know the drill.  

Still need to dig the originals out of the archives.


----------



## Sticky (Nov 26, 2016)

Yay! Oh yay! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## papilio_ (Nov 26, 2016)

Should the full-res uploads be cropped to the 8.5x11 aspect ratio?


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 27, 2016)

papilio_ said:


> Should the full-res uploads be cropped to the 8.5x11 aspect ratio?


No need, I can crop as needed - that is of course if they are under 10MB per photo, as that is the Google mail limit per file.


----------



## Sarah K (Nov 29, 2016)

Heterochaeta sp.


----------



## Sarah K (Nov 29, 2016)

Gongylus gongylodes




Stagmomantis carolina


----------



## Sarah K (Nov 29, 2016)

View attachment 8505


Phyllocrania paradoxa




Hymenopus coronatus


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 30, 2016)

@Sarah K Thanks Sarah for the photo submissions.  

Please supply me with the species scientific name for each photo to prevent mis-identification, rule #2 "2. Upload copies of your entries here. These may be lower resolution of the image and may include watermarks, etc. For each photo, please include the scientific name of the mantis." Thanks.


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 30, 2016)

There seems to be a influx of submissions, or at least members sending me PM's asking about the deadline, on the last day of submissions. So of course that means we need to extend the deadline a bit for everyone to finish up and submit their photos.  

What photos have been already submitted and received are being processed, and things are getting underway. That said if anyone who wishes to submit photos can do so in 5 days, *December 4th* that will work fine. If you need more time please contact me to discuss the matter, but realistically we need to get this project underway very soon so the calendar can be created and ready for purchase, so members can get it in time before the new year rolls in only four weeks from now.


----------



## Sarah K (Nov 30, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> @Sarah K Thanks Sarah for the photo submissions.
> 
> Please supply me with the species scientific name for each photo to prevent mis-identification, rule #2 "2. Upload copies of your entries here. These may be lower resolution of the image and may include watermarks, etc. For each photo, please include the scientific name of the mantis." Thanks.


Okay, added labels under all pictures. Thanks!


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 30, 2016)

Sarah K said:


> Okay, added labels under all pictures. Thanks!


Alright thanks, I have copied the details for your submissions.


----------



## scytheclaw (Dec 1, 2016)

Liking seeing all top quality photos on so far ? 







European mantis or mantis regaliosa






Heterochaeta or African stick mantis






King mantis or hierodula majuscula






Sphodromantis/African mantis


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 1, 2016)

@scytheclaw Many thanks for the photo submissions for the calendar. I have updated your emailed photos with the scientific names as well, so thanks for listing them.


----------



## Mantis Monarch (Dec 3, 2016)

Phyllocrania paradoxa (Ghost Mantis) adult female 

Hierodula venosa (Red Armed Mantis or H.golden) adult female 

Taumantis sigiana (Lime Green Mantis) adult female


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 3, 2016)

@Mantis Monarch Thanks for the photo submissions, they have been received from your email too.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 5, 2016)

It seems the extended deadline was just right, as it helped several other members get in their photo submissions, and there is only one member left to submit theirs tomorrow. So the 2017 submissions are now finished. I am working on the calendar photo layout and the best way to give some variation. I will start a new topic, and post a link here, when the new calendar is available for sale.  

There were 9 members who submitted a total of 38 photos for the 2017 calendar.



There is plenty of various mantid species, photo composition, and other factors making them unique - not to mention many truly are amazing. As usual everyone who submitted photos will have at least one photo that appears in the calendar too.

I would like to let everyone have more involvement such as voting for their favorite for the cover and other such things, but we are out of time and need to get the calendar finished for anyone to have a shot at getting the calendar ordered and shipped in time for the new year.  

Thanks to everyone for their photo submissions and involvement in the Mantidforum 2017 calendar.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 7, 2016)

Fashionably late...  

*Ceratomantis sausurii* L1 fresh hatched (pink landscape is my finger!)






*Yersiniops sophronicum* adult male






*Leptomantella lactea* L3 showing red from eating a fruit fly (video HERE)






*Leptomantella sp.* L3 showing purple but appears black to the naked eye






*Decimiana bolivari* adult pair


----------



## spider_creations (Dec 7, 2016)

Precarious said:


> Fashionably late...
> 
> *Ceratomantis sausurii* L1 fresh hatched (pink landscape is my finger!)
> 
> ....


What set up do you use?


----------



## Precarious (Dec 7, 2016)

spider_creations said:


> What set up do you use?


My favorite setup to use is "a guy walks into a bar..."

Or did you mean for photography?

Canon 5D SR
Canon EF 100mm 1:2.8 L IS USM
Canon MP-E 65mm
Canon Macro Twin Lite MT-24EX (with homemade diffuser)


----------



## spider_creations (Dec 7, 2016)

Precarious said:


> My favorite setup to use is "a guy walks into a bar..."
> 
> Or did you mean for photography?
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 7, 2016)

@Precarious I received your photo submission in email, and already species labelled too - so thanks.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 15, 2016)

*Update* - The calendar is finished, double checking everything for errors and such, and getting final verification before final submission. It will uploaded to Zazzle, SnapFish, and RedBubble printing services soon, likely early next week and links will be given then to purchase.  

Here is a preview of the calendar from Zazzle...


----------



## papilio_ (Dec 15, 2016)

YAY!!!    &lt;clap&gt;  Nicely done Thomas!!!


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 15, 2016)

papilio_ said:


> YAY!!!    &lt;clap&gt;  Nicely done Thomas!!!


Thanks!  It was easy with such great photos. Speaking of which notice January?  

I was hoping to have it done a bit sooner but the flu got me bad this year (and lead to bronchitis). It started on the 6th and I'm now just starting to feel about 70% like my usual self.  I'm grateful though I did not get sick like my co-worker - he has been since a few days before Thanksgiving.


----------



## papilio_ (Dec 15, 2016)

Still plenty of time, I hope you didn't feel too rushed.   

Yeah, thanks!  Nice way to start off the new year.


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 16, 2016)

papilio_ said:


> Still plenty of time, I hope you didn't feel too rushed.
> 
> Yeah, thanks!  Nice way to start off the new year.


No rush, my university projects cured me of that lol. I was hoping to spend time on a more creative calendar version (perhaps a alternative) but with that off my list it was no problem.  

Thank you, I figured a full photo was the best way to start.


----------



## papilio_ (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Sticky (Dec 16, 2016)

Beautiful work! Yay!


----------



## CosbyArt (Dec 16, 2016)

Sticky said:


> Beautiful work! Yay!


Glad you like it, hopefully it looks even better on your wall as a calendar.


----------

